# Concertina blinds replacement



## margrae

Hi

Has anyone replaced their pleated blinds ? I have purchased pleated blinds from an ordinary home/conservatory blind company which look really nice and are the same size ( pleats 20mm ). Wondered how easy it is to take blind cassette off.
I want to do the windscreen and side windows. Any help would be appreciated. The cost would be at a fraction of the price.


----------



## bognormike

seems a reasonable idea, but what about the shaping round the windows? The framework and runners, and getting the things to fit?


----------



## margrae

*re blinds*

Hi
The windscreen is straight enough are the original blinds......got the blind cut to correct length, just have to put holes in the top for it to glide through upper rail. The blinds can be cut with no freyed edges. A good pair of sharp scissors required. I might attempt blind cassette removal tomorrow, what is put in must come out !!
These blinds are usually used in conservatories, must be better than the 'paper like' blinds already insitu.


----------



## nidge1

Hi,
The cassette on my Autotrail were quite easy to remove, just remove the cover plate in each corner and then that exposed the fixing screw. I took mine off to repair a broken cord guide, but the cords seemed to go everywhere and looked like Clapham junction. I would not have liked to have removed the blind material without some sort of diagram or instructions.
However other makes of cassettes could be easier to replace.

Nidge


----------



## wakk44

margrae said:


> Hi
> The windscreen is straight enough are the original blinds......got the blind cut to correct length, just have to put holes in the top for it to glide through upper rail. The blinds can be cut with no freyed edges. A good pair of sharp scissors required. I might attempt blind cassette removal tomorrow, what is put in must come out !!
> These blinds are usually used in conservatories, must be better than the 'paper like' blinds already insitu.


Hi Margrae,
This project sounds good,the price of blinds direct from Hymer would more than likely be prohibitive.If you have any success can you post some photos of the job and links to the blinds supplier.


----------



## margrae

Hi

The windscreen blinds do not have chords so I think will be easiest, the others in the habitation may be more tricky.......
I will take pics as I go along


----------



## margrae

*update*

Update

Have successfully removed blind cassette from windscreen.....well one side ! I have taken pics and will be posting them later. I must say it was relatively easy once I had worked out where and how attached. The side blinds ie at the drivers /passengers sides may be more of a challenge but.......there will be a:laugh: way.


----------



## margrae

*blind removal*

This was don on a Hymer B564 RHD 2002......but must be same for similar models of that era.

The blinds frame appears to be all attached from the side window cassette to the windscreen cassette/frame but I will show you how to remove cassette from windscreen. I assume will be reverse for LHD vehicles.There are are pics to show the steps......easier than explaining !!

From passenger side : 
Removed inside plastic frame by taking plastic screw covers off then screws. Just slide frame cover out of the way to rest on door.
You will then see 3 little brackets supporting cassette frame ....remove these.
Next remove screws from cassette frame.

Remove upper blind guide rail located at top of windscreen (middle)which is a small bracket with 2 screws and releasing this allows you to remove guide frame side cassette. Note I only detached it from passenger side but could be fully detached .

The windscreen blind cassette is now loose and the upper blind guide on the side window can now be slid out of windscreen cassette. Note this will also come out of the side window blind cassette.

There is also a lower rail on passenger side which is also attached to windscreen cassette.....this also can be slid off easily.


----------



## margrae

One pic missing.....removal of bottom side bar (rail) at passenger side


----------



## margrae

Removal of blind from cassette.....stages in pic form


----------



## margrae

The last set of pics don't appear to be in the correct order.....should be 1 to 9.


----------



## camallison

WONDERFUL when the new forum software lets you post so many pics in succession isn't it! Thank you VS.

Colin


----------



## margrae

The pics are not quite in sequence, tried to put them in gallery but worse .....I give up


----------



## margrae

Hi
Removed right side- drivers

A bit more fiddly
When removing plastic around window frame you will have to remove one side of the window blind cassette ( side window) ....see pic 4. This allows access to screws on plastic frame on side window. Just pull blind out a bit , then slide end of blind holder off ( This is the part when blind is closed that has a magnet closure)
You will now be able to remove all the plastic frame screws

You will also have to remove bottom rail ....see pic 1 & 2. Carefully flip cover off to reveal 2 screws and remove ( there are 2 of these securing the rail )

The windscreen blind cassette can be removed as per left side 

Pics 6 & 7 show the rings removed from blind

Don't know if I have explained it enough but if I can do it........


----------



## wobby

Sooner you than me, I wouldn't fancy trying to punch all those holes, best of luck though.
My new Exsis came with curtains on the side and pleated cloth blinds across the window, might not look so facy but much more durable, seems to me that the old ways are best.

Wobby


----------



## forthpilot

Hi Margrae,

I had intended to do this last Spring. I found blind material that I liked, had samples sent.
Heat reflective, blackout, etc., but they wouldn't sell me the material direct and I only had half an idea how I would actually do it. Reading your solution has inspired me to have another go.

Stewart.


----------



## margrae

Hi Stewart

The first blind company that I contacted wouldn't sell either.....said something about 'previous problem' but I said I only want the material and would not expect any responsibility on their part for any problem I had fitting. I said that it is up to me after I get the blind material to do what I want......nothing else, but he wouldn't sell. I contacted another company and ended up getting an 'off cut' .....enough to do the windscreen and side windows.These pleated blinds are just the standard size.....20mm.
The blind material is nice ( usually used in conservatories) but I think I may opt for the black out type because they are a bit stiffer . I am however going to try the ones I have and see what the result is, only cost me £30.00. I have ordered a leather eyelet cutter for making the holes at the top.
Next job is to work out how to get the side blind cassette off......I know roughly what to do but it is getting access to the screws that will be the challenge.
Make sure you label all the bits as they are starting to accumulate !
I noticed when I took the drivers blind off that the side window has a little water coming in.......window needs resealed but will leave it till the better weather arrives.
Another thing that I thought of doing was try and dye blinds with an appropriate dye....might work if blinds are just a bit faded, but mine have little holes you can see day light through.
Nothing ventured....nothing gained and its not rocket science.

PS....You should see the muck sitting under the blinds at the dash.....


----------



## margrae

Hi Wobbly
I have curtains too.......just blinds were very tatty.....and didn't seem too difficult a job.
Looking forward to punching all those holes ......not ! Think I counted around 70 pleats for each windscreen blind.....so 140 . The pain will become a distant memory once the blisters on my hands heal....lol
Anyway was is a retired person suppossed to do with their time.......punch holes I say ! Could have a 'hole punching' bee perhaps.

margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

For the holes (if you have a spare bit to play with) you might be able to simply drill the right sized hole in one go through the lot, a couple of pieces of stout wood say 2x2 with the hole already drilled in *the top bit only*, a couple of G clamps and job done.


----------



## margrae

hi
Could work.....will think about that..thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had to alter a couple of the Seitz roller blinds for my build as I'd bought them off Ebay for £11, to try on the back doors of the build, so worth the risk, but if you've ever bought a blind set too big, you know what they're like to cut straight so I wrapped one around an old brush handle and cut a bit of the spare off which 1mm cutting disc in my grinder, it left a beautiful straight cut, with just little melted plastic which just flicked off easily, so I went for it on both blinds no problems at all.


----------



## margrae

Good idea Kev_Liz.............I'll see what is spare and experiment. Maybe try pleated blind tightly sandwiched between two blocks of wood and clamped, then try a grinder !!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh to cut to length yes, good idea, just make sure it a 1mm cutting disc not a grinding disc, too thick and rough like me , they're about a tenner for ten, I used the De-Walt ones.

I get them from here jsut check your grinders spindle diameter and also the normal disc diameter you use, I'm assuming a commion small 4'' one, but yours may be different.


----------



## margrae

I don't personally have one but my friend has a Makita.....will check spindle size etc


----------



## Wizzer59

Hi Margaret
Thank you for sharing so far but how did you get on finishing this Job?
I have the same problem so am looking for inspiration ;-)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd forgotten about this fred.


----------



## margrae

*Re blinds*

Hi

Sorry about not being around for a while, I have had heart bypass surgery and have not managed to get my enthusiasm back. 
One difficulty I had with new blinds whas getting the bloody holes punched, I had purchased various hole punches without much success so I guess its back to the drawing board.
Will let you know if I manage to solve the problem.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

margrae said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry about not being around for a while, I have had heart bypass surgery and have not managed to get my enthusiasm back.
> One difficulty I had with new blinds whas getting the bloody holes punched, I had purchased various hole punches without much success so I guess its back to the drawing board.
> Will let you know if I manage to solve the problem.


Is *this type* any good the holes are of varying sizes, made to punch through leather so should cope with a blind, you could also possibly clamp tight with a washer either side with the hole just a tad bigger than the hole needed in the blinds and drill through the blinds.


----------



## margrae

Hi Kev

I already had one of those but the hole is far too small, I purchased a variety of larger hole punches but none were up to the job. The blind material I purchased was perfect but I have to do some more searching about getting the hole done.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

margrae said:


> Hi Kev
> 
> I already had one of those but the hole is far too small, I purchased a variety of larger hole punches but none were up to the job. The blind material I purchased was perfect but I have to do some more searching about getting the hole done.


If you have any waste I'd try drilling it as described, or find a local company which does fabrication, they'll need to punch through metal.


----------



## margrae

Just had an idea..........maybe I could glue the new fabric to the old leaving the original holes for the rail uncovered. I would use fabric spray glue. Maybe try that when I can work up enough enthusiasm to dismantle the said blinds again !!


----------



## margrae

hi
Update on blinds, gluing new blinds over old didn't work as too much fabric for blind casing to hold.
Saw a member on wild camping use an upright drill on stand so decided to try that. Seems to work pretty well, although you have to make sure the fabric is taut. I have just had a couple of trial runs on spare blind fabric and its not too bad.
Am having problems trying to upload pics


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

margrae said:


> hi
> Update on blinds, gluing new blinds over old didn't work as too much fabric for blind casing to hold.
> Saw a member on wild camping use an upright drill on stand so decided to try that. Seems to work pretty well, although you have to make sure the fabric is taut. I have just had a couple of trial runs on spare blind fabric and its not too bad.
> Am having problems trying to upload pics


Putting new fabric on isn't that hard to do, but difficult to explain, it depends on which type of blind you have for how to proceed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This it what I need to do with mine.

Curtesy of our very own David David, who seems to be busy lately.






S4 windows do vary slightly from Davids example put once removed it's obvious what you need to do, a *pair of needle nosed mole grips* does help me when doing it


----------



## margrae

Hi Kev
The ones I am doing are the pleated front screens and the problem was putting holes at the top, but I seem to have cracked it. The other windows are pleated horizontal ones so may be easier !!......she says


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

margrae said:


> Hi Kev
> The ones I am doing are the pleated front screens and the problem was putting holes at the top, but I seem to have cracked it. The other windows are pleated horizontal ones so may be easier !!......she says


My apologies, confusion reigns here just lately, I forgot yours were the pleated ones, but you do seem to have pretty much managed to do it very well, not bad a for a girl   

I have Remis blinds on mine and I'd hate to have to tackle those so well done.

As for the S5 ones in the hab area I've fitted two, but didn't take any pictures, and I didn't have to mess with them so I'm in the dark there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

After a very quick look, I found some info, if I see anything else which looks helpful I'll add it later.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/caravanclubapps/media/18943/Practical blinds Dec 02.pdf

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/s5.xls-edit.pdf

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/repair_s5-window.pdf


----------



## margrae

Hi Kev

The Dometic one looks good, looks like my blinds. I am waiting until I get my van back from its failed MOT......taking a couple of weeks to get replacement handbrake cable (Al-CO). Thanks for the information.

Regards
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Two weeks, lordy!! are they making it especially for you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://caravan-parts.store.buegle....ble-motorhome-hand-brake-cable-/?k=:::6071510


----------



## margrae

Hi Kev
The problem being although a Fiat its on an Alko chassis and the handbrake cable is from Alko too, the cable has to come from Germany (must be on the slow boat). Maybe the mechanics are taking turns of a few days away in the motorhome !!


----------



## margrae

Tried them, the owner died last year and his wife is running the business, spoke to her at length and the up shot was the ones on the list are not the ones I require and although it says on the website you can get ones made she said they don't have that service ?. I did also contact Jandi in Scotland as they deal with Hymers and she said it would be ordered from hymer but supplied to hymer by alco.....so no quicker. Alco don't have a great reputation for customer service.


----------



## margrae

Progress at last..........cracking on with blinds now. Have set up a drill on a drill stand and have done the holes with a 10mm leather hole punch atttached to drill. Had some great info from a member on wild camping, he has taken pics along with his instructions. Now waiting on some eyelets arriving. Tackled one of the habitation blinds.....was very fidly and took me hours to put back together after having trouble with the blind tension.
I'll try and post some more pics for anyone interested


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

margrae said:


> Progress at last..........cracking on with blinds now. Have set up a drill on a drill stand and have done the holes with a 10mm leather hole punch atttached to drill. Had some great info from a member on wild camping, he has taken pics along with his instructions. Now waiting on some eyelets arriving. Tackled one of the habitation blinds.....was very fidly and took me hours to put back together after having trouble with the blind tension.
> I'll try and post some more pics for anyone interested


Always post pictures, none of us know it all.


----------



## dovtrams

Very impressive, if I tried that there would be lots of bits all over the place and nothing would fit on the way back. Great job though.


----------



## margrae

Some pics 

Removal of driver/passenger blind cassette, 1) remove small screw at bottom of cassette. 2) insert flat screw driver on inside surface of blind cassette between blind carcass and alluminium strip on wall. 3) Gently prise blind from alluminium srtip on wall. If the wall strip comes off you can always re-drill and afix new screws. 
Information re removal of this blind cassette courtesy of Bruce Royle

The other blinds in the leisure area quite straight forward although i couldn't remove the whole blind frame because of not being able to access, removed bottom part of frame and was able to replace pleated blind part. The fly screen will have to be cleaned insitu.....hopefully

the last pic is a bendy screw driver that I have had for years but never used.....came in handy for some awkward screw removal on the bind at the sink where access was very limited. Had to end up removing the tap to get the bottom of blind out.....more work.......it goes on:surprise:


----------



## margrae

Comparison of old and new blinds.......pic doesn't really show how bad the old ones were.


----------



## margrae

Finished at last.......had to modify the plastic protrusion holding the blinds on all 4 windscreen a side blinds.
This fix is thanks to Bruce Royle.
Cut of the plastic protrusion 12mm from frame the drilled a small hole (3mm drill) in remaining end and screwed a 4mm x 70mm machine screw into place. I then drilled off the screw head. The white runner rail will screw onto this machine screw. I put 4 x 10mm eyelets spaced out on the blind too many will make blind too bulky to retract into cassette.
The windscreen rail was more challenging as I found I had to screw the rail onto the blind end before fitting. With much cursing and fiddling I managed to fit it.
The large delicate plastic window frame on the drivers side ( RHD) was also a bit challenging but very careful manipulating got it on without breaking it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think you've done a cracking job Margaret, not sure I'd have tackled that one at all, well done, and great pictures to help others too.


----------



## deefordog

Nice job Margrae - where do I send my order? I've only got 12 for you to do lol.


----------



## margrae

Errrrr I don't think I'll come out of retirement !! The leisure side was quite straight forward to do but the windscreen and side windowos were a bit more challenging.:laugh:


----------

